# The muskies are bitting



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

What size hooks and split rings would I need to redo my bass lures for muskie fishing. I learned a hard but great lesson today. All the old-timers were right. We used smaller( non muskie) lures today. hooked a 40 inch husky. We lost it at the boat. We looked at the rapalla lure, and the middle treble hook was missing and the ring that held it on was all bent and opened up. Two hours later, he hooked a 46 inch monster. WE lost it at the boat too!. One of the rapalla hooks was completely straightened out. I need all new heavy duty rings and hooks on all of my smaller lures, they can't handle a big one.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I use VMC 1/0 Extra heavy.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I always cringe when I read that "the only thing you need to do is fish bass baits in the spring." Although, there's alot of merit to this, you're playing with fire if you don't beef up not only your hooks, but your rings also. Obviously, you found this out the hard way. If you are not using thru-body leader construction, they will tear your lure apart sometimes anyway. Not just big ones, a 30 incher can break your bait if you don't have the right situation.
After you beef up the hooks and rings, I learned a long time ago that your rod has just as much importance with this also. I have a habit of setting the hook really hard. Thus, I used to pull these small hooks out of them quit often. I even gave up on bass baits for years. 
I changed from my usual 8' musky crankbait rod to a 7'-6" bass crankbait rod and a 9 foot "salmon" rod. It's made a world of difference. I'm comfortable fishing bass baits again.
Another note is to ease these fish in. Try to wear them down away from the boat on bass baits. Don't horse them in. Try this. It will help you get those huskies in. 
Also, there's alot of beefed up small baits on the musky market that already has everything done for you.
Good luck,
Brian


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

goldfishboy said:


> What size hooks and split rings would I need to redo my bass lures for muskie fishing. I learned a hard but great lesson today. All the old-timers were right. We used smaller( non muskie) lures today. My brother hooked a 40 inch husky. We lost it at the boat. We looked at the rapalla lure, and the middle treble hook was missing and the ring that held it on was all bent and opened up. Two hours later, he hooked a 46 inch monster. WE lost it at the boat too!. One of the rapalla hooks was completely straightened out. I need all new heavy duty rings and hooks on all of my smaller lures, they can't handle a big one. The worst part is that we would have won the tournament if we had boated those fish.


I beefed all my Rapalas up just because of what you described, what "area" of the State was you fishing if you don't want to say the lake, or if I missed the lake


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

how would I go about to do this threw-body leader construction ? Thanks crittergitter thats the some hooks I was thinking of getting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

goldfishboy said:


> CLEAR FORK how would I go about to do this threw-body leader construction ? Thanks crittergitter thats the some hooks I was thinking of getting.


If you go to the VMC website they have a rebate form where they will send you a $15 value set of hooks when you purchase $10 worth at a local retailer.


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

As noted, with smaller musky baits you probably need to upgrade your bait with at least one hook size. A lot of tackle manufacture use cheaper smaller hooks to save money. Another thing to do is to back off the drag during the fight. Let that fish run, as long as there are no potential snags. We were able to land a nice 47.5" yesterday on a 3" AC Shiner with upgraded hooks and a loose drag.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I wouldn't use those "bass" baits at all, especially if you're thinking to modify them with through wiring....most of them anyway...most are constructed of balsa and probably cannot withstand the weight of a 45"+ muskie anyhow. And I mean that on a consistant basis because I know some bass guys that do land an ocassional muskie. The plastic bass lures are typically NOT through wired and meant for catching smaller fish like bass. They make lures out there that are specific to muskie fishing which are smaller. Muskellunch Lures makes a real nice small bait, the Wiley 5.5" and he used to make a little scout that was nice. I'm sure I could name a bunch more and some of the muskie guys here can certainly chime in on the issue as well.

Now for my honest opinion....its not THAT little bass lure that was the reason for you getting hooked up with the muskies as much as it was being in the right area at the right time. Remember the area and what kind of structure was there....remember what time of day and year it was; get yourself equipped with some lures better suited to handle muskies, go back and odds are you'll hook up again. I believe you could beef up any "bass" lure anyway you want and 90% of them could still probably never handle a 46lber like my buddy caught earlier this spring. Besides it takes away from the lures action as well....Just a sure set up for eventual disappointment IMO.

AND I would never promote using smaller lures and real light tackle, not because it won't work, but because it does those fish more harm than good to outplay them to the point of utter exhaustion and less chance at survival. There are, IMHO, no advantages to bass baits and tackle for muskies....none.

My .02


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

How do you know the lengths of these fish if you lost them at the boat ?


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Whaler said:


> How do you know the lengths of these fish if you lost them at the boat ?


Well when there next to the boat going back and forth up and down 4 feet from me I can tell.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone remember when a big ski by the boat was often referred to as a "Railroad Tie"? 

They ALL look big to those who don't see them all to often.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

goldfishboy said:


> Well when there next to the boat going back and forth up and down 4 feet from me I can tell.


CAAAANNNN YOOOOUUUU ?????????????


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> They ALL look big to those who don't see them all to often.


Ain't that the truth! Even muskie gurus are often fooled by a fish's size. They always look bigger in the water!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> They always look bigger in the water!



Not the ones I catch. Sometimes I have a double take because I can't believe a 12" fish ate a 6" bait.:freaked-out:


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Weatherby said:


> Not the ones I catch. Sometimes I have a double take because I can't believe a 12" fish ate a 6" bait.:freaked-out:


As a Catfisherman, I can relate to this. I've had 3 pound flatheads take 14 inch baits. 

Also, thanks for the info about the bass tackle. For me, as a guy who has been reading up and thinking about some of the SOMA outings, I now will beef up any smaller tackle that I may have used for chasing the 'skis.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Mellon, 

Nick and I are going to a salt fork outing in two weeks for the weekend...Camping and everything! You ought to come along but I think its only supposed to be 2 per boat. Maybe bring Salmonoid. If you guys watch Nick and I and DO EVERYTHING EXACTLY OPPOSITE of what we do, then you're sure to win the thing, as we probably will finish last!!!LOL

Its the weekend after Mothers day


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> I now will beef up any smaller tackle that I may have used for chasing the 'skis.


As a rule of thumb I always change the split rings and hooks on ALL of my smaller baits even when I have no plans to use them for muskies. Never know when one will hit it anyway.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Whaler said:


> How do you know the lengths of these fish if you lost them at the boat ?


thinking the same thing...Wonder why fisherman have an reputation for exaggeration?...Well anyways hopefully you get the big boys in for some memorial able photos next time..


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I have no problem with the idea of using bass baits for muskys. But, you do have to pick the right baits. Beefing up the split rings and hooks is a must for most bass baits. Monofiliment line is a good choice too since it has plenty of stretch. Some days small baits are the key even when open water trolling. Wood baits that have screw eyes for the hook hangers, I unscrew these and epoxy them back in place. I know one guy that ties a leader wire under the belly that connects the line tie with all of the hook hangers. If the lure breaks, he still has the fish. The worst case scenerio is the fish will get away with hooks in it's mouth which can potentially pin the fishes mouth shut and the fish will die.Once I had a hookup on a Berkley Frenzy. The fish jumped and literally tore the lure into two pieces. I reeled the front half back to the boat, the fish had the other half still in it's jaw.


----------

